# My collections....Now want to get into HID



## tanasit (Aug 5, 2006)

Several are on order or waiting list but now I start to get a few hid's.
Thanks for a great forum and many many knowledgeable members who help me along the way.
I love group buy.


----------



## fluorescent (Aug 22, 2006)

that would be a Lumaray ( http://www.lumaray.com )


----------



## ianb (Aug 22, 2006)

whats the largest one in the centre :thinking: 

Ian


----------



## fluorescent (Aug 22, 2006)

I have no idea how my answer got in front of your question!?!


----------



## skalomax (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol i was thinking the same!!


----------



## Cuso (Aug 22, 2006)

:huh2:


----------



## cue003 (Aug 22, 2006)

Which 2 are your favorite?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## ianb (Aug 23, 2006)

fluorescent said:


> I have no idea how my answer got in front of your question!?!


 :lolsign: :lolsign: :goodjob: I can't work it out either :thinking: 

thanks for the answer though, it looks pretty cool, never heard of it before,

Ian


----------



## jtice (Aug 23, 2006)

If you want to get a HID,
I think the 3152 is the best bang for the buck.
http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1156

~John


----------



## tanasit (Aug 24, 2006)

Yep, that's exactly my first HID, then the Microfire K500R (small and versatile), next the Nextorch is on the way as well as the MinHid.


jtice said:


> If you want to get a HID,
> I think the 3152 is the best bang for the buck.
> http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1156
> 
> ~John


----------



## tanasit (Aug 24, 2006)

It is hard to say, perhaps what is it for?

I like the ORB's because very small but very bright.
The Lumaray is strange looking and well design led layout as well as head locking mechanism (camlock):







cue003 said:


> Which 2 are your favorite?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Curtis


----------



## ianb (Aug 24, 2006)

I love the look of the Lumaray, whats the feel like compared to a metal bodied flashlight? Does it feel flimsy? lightweight?

thanks, Ian


----------



## tanasit (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeh, it feels plastickie and if without the batteries, will be very light with smoooooth surface. It is however looks like an expensive "toy" (very well made, that is). Again, with its proper lens layout: up close the beam shows each led separatedly but when I stepped back slowly all led's merge and form a single and perfectly round spot, like magic. :rock: 



ianb said:


> I love the look of the Lumaray, whats the feel like compared to a metal bodied flashlight? Does it feel flimsy? lightweight?
> 
> thanks, Ian


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice collection. I'm scared by how many lights I can identify.  This place is addictive.
Doug


----------



## cy (Sep 8, 2006)

tanasit, I've only got a lowly Cosco HID  

had the good forture to witness a HID shootout at Shotshow this year. Jeff (Mr Tedbear) hosted the event on a dark hillside just outside of LasVegas. 

several of the big guns were there including the barn burner. it was amazing how well the cosco HID performed. 

quite the experience!


----------



## dragoman (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't see a SF A2........you need one!

dragoman


----------

